# A pic of todays haul and humi updated pics



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Just thought I would throw up some recent Humi pics and a pic of what i grabbed today I love the Fuente Fairy!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

the fuente fairy skipped my house this year...:rant::tsk::sad:out:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

nice padron collection by the way


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> nice padron collection by the way


Thank you... I love me some Padron and Tatuaje! and i guess Fuente this time of year lol


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! That 'Fuente Fairy' never seems to stop by my house - may have to relocate! Good looking sharks!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dude ur killing me with those between the lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang nice pickups there...still waiting out here for the holiday shipments


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

some fine looking smokes...:dribble:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice pickups and amazing collection!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Charles, that's like nuts. I need the address of that damned Fuente Fairy!!! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The ghost, hoyo's, partagas and monsters all look good---Actually "All" look great-fuente's, padrons, uuuum good!-nice fold Charles.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats a well stocked Humi!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I was there yesterday when the Fuente Fairy stopped by...mugged her ass for one between the lines and a shark.......Darn skippy....Thanks for the mini herf yesterday......wife was jealous after she found out I was more relaxed than her.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

So this Fuente Fairy....Do I put a nubbed cigar under my pillow or what? I need to know! Nice selection of smokes there.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice collection you got there


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

wow, that is real nice


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Fuente fairy is way better then Santa Claus!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

and nice collection! I would love to have one tray of your collection to call my own!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Those are my kind of smokes-Sweet


----------



## Phantom57-cl (Feb 15, 2008)

The Fuente Fairy was at Mike's, at least a couple days ago. He may be out by now.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! I'm still waiting on the 'Fuente Fairy' to visit my B&M so that I too may enjoy the goodness she brings.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice selection there


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man o man !! charles got one of the most beautiful collections known to man !!!
Very nice pickups bro....nice to see your still rocking a nice stash of blacks as well 
whoot whoot
that tatuaje RC is looking damn good in there


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

ssuriano said:


> Wow that's awesome! I'm still waiting on the 'Fuente Fairy' to visit my B&M so that I too may enjoy the goodness she brings.


Showed up at Cigar Cigar this past Friday. I'm debating whether I can "hide" some stock from the general public... <G>


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

As always, impressive.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks good Charles!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice collection charles


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Doogie said:


> nice collection charles


I did not get the pull out drawer as good as i wanted but that right section of the drawer is representing Arganese


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice selection Charles. I see plenty of good times there.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW!
you need to give a warning to don your bibs before looking at that pic :dribble:
great haul


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome stash there Charles!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice selection of sticks.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's impressive my man! Nice haul...what's the number to the Fuente fairy again?


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

t5he BTL'S are all thats left at my shop. should have kept 1 or 2 of the anjeos,but the shipment was so small ihad to let the customer s enjoy them. merry christmas to all !!!!!


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

the BTL'S are all thats left at my shop. should have kept 1 or 2 of the anjeos,but the shipment was so small ihad to let the customer s enjoy them. merry christmas to all !!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

